# Example of Human Folly and Depravity



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 12, 2005)

I was just thinking about this today. Often we try and reason with outselves but in the end humanity seems irrational.

In just over a month I have to pack everything I can into a suitcase and leave everything else either with my parents or give it away. You could say "the end is certain" - so why is it I still have the desire to keep collecting more wordly things? They can not come with me where I am going. It is strange how the desires of the heart are. It is even stranger that I want exactly what I can not take! I want books and music but where I am going I am not allowed to take any of these things for they are banned to one extent or another. It has amazed me recently how foolish the human mind is in this area.

I believe it is Soloman who denounces the collection of wealth as meaningless. It seems even more meaningless when you know you can't keep it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 12, 2005)

Not the books. Even Paul needed his books. 

2Ti 4:13 When you come, bring the cloak that I left with Carpus at Troas, also the books, and above all the parchments. 

Life would be terrible without books.

Can you take your Bible?


----------

